# Finally getting snow.........on the grass. :(



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

We're getting snow now, about 3 in. All the roads and driveways are just wet though. It's been in the 50s. Didn't have time to cool down.  

-Phillip


----------

